
Palantir Responds to Labor Department’s Discrimination Lawsuit - obi1kenobi
http://fortune.com/2016/10/14/palantir-discrimination-lawsuit/
======
obi1kenobi
From page 29 of [1]:

"The Committee is concerned that OFCCP has lost its focus on identifying and
addressing real employment discrimination and is imposing excessive compliance
burdens on contractors. More specifically, OFCCP appears to prioritize
specific quota results rather than equal consideration and opportunity because
of its reliance on statistical analysis in evaluating contractor hiring
practices. OFCCP should focus on actual discriminatory treatment instead of
presumed discrimination based solely on benchmarks that may not be uniformly
applicable. Strict and exclusive use of statistical significance tests
effectively requires contractors to use a quota hiring system in violation of
the Civil Rights Act to avoid adverse impact claims by OFCCP. The Committee is
also concerned about reports that OFCCP is increasingly subjecting contractors
to overly broad and unnecessary document and data requests as well as
unreasonably numerous and lengthy compliance reviews. The OFCCP is directed to
cease utilization of this de facto quota system for evaluating hiring
practices and to report within 120 days of enactment to the Committees on
Appropriations of the House of Representatives and Senate on steps it is
taking to enforce non-discrimination standards on a more fair, case-by-case
basis focused on evidence of actual discrimination rather than on statistical
generalizations and quota benchmarks."

[1]
[https://www.congress.gov/114/crpt/srpt74/CRPT-114srpt74.pdf](https://www.congress.gov/114/crpt/srpt74/CRPT-114srpt74.pdf)

